# The kids are growing up



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

So many of you know Goku & Artemis joined our family, pretty recently. They are both doing fantastic, and growing so fast. 
I thought I'd show off my babies.

Artemis is a total snuggler!










And Goku is a total ham!









(please excuse the little boy stain in his fur by his chin, he's not very modest & gets a little messy. He got a bath right after this little photo shoot :lol: )


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Aww, little Arty! And Goku, you shameless little boy. :lol: 

They grew up so fast! Adorable! (insert :wub: smilie here  )


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

how do you always seem to capture pics of their teeth? :mrgreen: 
lol.....they are adorable!


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

I just tell them to say "chesse" :lol: 

No, but really I just get right on their level, like on my belly on the bed with them, haha. And my guys are always sniffing the air and checking things out.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

awwwwwe there so cute! i wuv the wittle teefys :lol:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Those babies are just too cute for words. Did I hear you say they were both gifts for me? I did hear you say that right? Did anyone else hear that too?


----------

